# Logitech Tastatur K270 - verbindet sich nicht mit "Unifying-Receiver"



## Eol_Ruin (14. August 2019)

Guten Morgen!

Heut hab ich wieder ein neues interessantes Problem 

Ich hab gestern von einem Kollegen folgendes bekommen:

Logitech M510 Maus 
Logitech Unifying USB Empfänger (bei Maus im Lieferumfang gewesen!) 
Logitech K270 Tastatur (Empfänger verlustig gegangen!!) 

Das Pairing der Maus mit dem Unified Empfänger gelang problemlos - aber die K270 Tastatur will sich der partout nicht mit dem Empfänger "paaren" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Laut Logitech Homepage ist die K270 ein "Unified"-Gerät:
Wireless Keyboard K270 Standardgroesse, kabellose Unifying-Verbindung

ABER:
Wenn man sich auf der Logitech Webseite auf die "Support"-Seite weiterklickt dann wird dort für die *K270 *als *Modellnummer* *"Y-R0015"* angegeben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*MEINE K270 *hat allerdings auf der Rückseite die *Modellnummer "Y-R0042"* aufgedruckt 


Nun zur den Fragen:
*Kann mir irgendjemand sagen ob es mehrere "Versionen" der K270 gibt - einmal "unified" und einmal "nicht unified" kompatibel?
*Und wenn JA:
*Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit (Firmware-Update etc..) mit dem man es hinbekommt das man die oben genannte K270 Modell "Y-R0042" doch mit einem Unifyed-Empfänger gepaired bekommt?


*Danke schon mal im Voraus für eure Hilfe 


*ADD*:
Hab nach weiterer Recherche jetzt herausgefunden das es wohl mehrer K270 Versionen geben soll!
Einmal als Standalone-Keyboard (unified!) und zwei verschieden Versionen als Tastatur/Maus-Kombi (Unified oder mit "Nano"-Receiver)

Da werd ich wohl die Version mit dem verlustig gegangenen Nano-Receiver bekommen haben 
Und anscheinend gibt es keine Möglichkeit eine "Nano"-Tastatur mit einem "Unifying"-Receiver zum Laufen zu bringen!


----------



## soriwa (8. Januar 2020)

Hey,

habe auch das Problem und es war nicht ersichtlich, dass mein K270 nicht unifying Fähig ist. Finde ich schon ein Witz von Logitech, dass so als Nebensache abzutun. Habe Logitech angeschrieben, außer einer generierten Email mit blöden Tipps bekommt man von denen nichts. Sollen die doch nur eine Sorte Verkaufen,d ann brauchen die auch Ihre Datenbank nicht mit diesen Tipps vollzustopfen und nicht unzählige Anwender sich mit diesem Problem rumzuschlagen. Also kann ich ein ansich funktionierendes GErät in die Tonne kloppen, weil man in der Produktion anscheinend 3,50€ sparen will?


----------



## Hubacca (8. Januar 2020)

Es gibt das MK270 Tastatur+Maus Set für €40,- mit Nano Receiver und die K270 Tastatur mit Unifying Receiver für  €35,- !
Wo ist da das Verständnissproblem ? Beides sind unterschiedliche Produkte:
Bei dem Set hast du eine Maus dabei und beides funktioniert an einem Nano Receiver und bei der reinen Tastatur ist ein Unifying Receiver dabei damit man für eine passende Maus keinen zweiten Receiver benötigt.


----------



## volkeru (9. April 2022)

So leicht kann man es sich da aber nicht machen! Die im MK270 Set verkaufte Tastatur hat die Modellbezeichnung K270!!! Das ist die *selbe* Bezeichnung, wie die der Unifying Tastatur K270! Lediglich die Typnummer unterscheidet sich. R0042 bei der nicht unifying-fähigen Tastatur und R0015 bei der unifying-fähigen Tatstatur. Die Typnummer wird aber bei keinem Angebot eines Händlers angegeben, sie steht lediglich hinten auf der Tastatur. Man kauft also laut Angebot eine "K270"-Tastatur zusammen mit der Maus M185 (die übrigens sehr minderwertig ist) und beide sind nicht unifying-fähig, obwohl sogar der Empfänger das selbe Format hat, wie der Unifying-Empfänger (und auch auf die selbe Weise arbeitet, er verweigert nur aus Marketing-Gründen die Verbindung mit Unifying-Geräten, obwohl dies problemlos möglich wäre). Ich bin auch gerade darauf reingefallen. Das sind für mich keine akzeptablen Geschäftspraktiken. Aber wenigstens sind die Tastenkappen bei beiden Tastaturen die gleichen. Bei meiner Unifying-Tastatur K270 waren die Buchstaben einiger Tasten nach mittlerweile 9 Jahren ziemlich runter und ich hatte mir das Set nur deshalb gekauft. Die Tastenkappen kann man zwischen den Geräten austauschen, weshalb die neue Tastatur also noch ihren Zweck als Ersatzteillager erfüllen kann. Zumal das Set mittlerweile auch nur noch 21 Euro kostet.


----------

